# Installation von JMonkey und Xith3D



## OliverKroll (24. Apr 2010)

Ich brauche JMonkey und Xith3D.
Ich habe "jME2_0_1-Stable.zip", "jME2_04-12-2010.zip" und "xith3d-0.9.6-beta1.tar.bz2" geladen und wie schon bei JOGL alle .dll's in das jre/bin-Verzeichnis und alle .jar's in das jre/lib/ext-Verzeichnis kopiert (jeweils im JDK, im JRE_update_18 und im JRE6).
Leider habe ich damit keinen Erfolg, in Eclipse ist praktisch jede Zeile rot angestrichen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man JMonkey und Xith3D installiert ?


----------



## OliverKroll (25. Apr 2010)

Zu JMonkey: Ich hatte nur JOGL installiert, nicht aber LWJGL. Mit LWJGL zusätzlich geht es. Weiterhin müssen die Zugriffsbeschränkungen (Access Restrictions) aufgehoben werden: beschrieben zum Beispiel auf [Eclipse] Access restriction: Class is not accessible due to restriction on required library - DigiZol
Damit läuft die Hälfte der Beispielprogramme von jME Wiki :: jME Wiki
Zu Xith3D: Fehlermeldung: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jagatoo/datatypes/Enableable
Wie löst man dieses Problem ?


----------



## OliverKroll (8. Mai 2010)

Zur Installation von JMonkey und JMonkey Physics als SVN-Projekt ist zu empfehlen das Tutorial auf
Teil 1: YouTube - jME Tutorial [1/2]: Setup jMonkeyEngine and jMEPhysics in Eclipse 3.5
Teil 2: YouTube - jME Tutorial [2/2]: Setup your own jME project in Eclipse


----------

